# Stocking for 36 gallon bowfront



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Im getting a 36 gallon bowfront tank soon and im wanting to get some stocking advice, I would like fairly aggressive fish in (tiger barbs possibly) and if cory cats if possible. Suggestions welcome. Also will be running an aquaclear 200 filter.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Gourami are nice semi aggressive fish that would go well with barbs also tetras are cool too I have two blue gouramis and 3 sepera tetras in a 20gallon long and they seem to get along well the the occasional fin nipping


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

What about a cichlid tank? Idk if they would pick on corys tho


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Look at my sig, its what I would suggest. I love them all!


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ive been looking at some south african cichlids :O


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally would recommend betta imbellis along with neon tetras and cory cats.


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

What about angel fish with some cory cats? Im also using a sand substrate.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Angels can be aggressive and are known to bite slower fish's eyes out. Make sure you get malaysian trumpet snails or some other burrowing snail because there can be gas pockets in the sand that will kill fish and is toxic to humans.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Betta man said:


> Angels can be aggressive and are known to bite slower fish's eyes out. Make sure you get malaysian trumpet snails or some other burrowing snail because there can be gas pockets in the sand that will kill fish and is toxic to humans.


Or, if you don't like having a few dozen snails in your aquarium (they reproduce like crazy) make sure that the sand layer is only about 2-3cm deep. As long as you don't want life plants you don't need a deep substrate.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 3 blue Gourami (1 male 2 females) 3 sepera tetras and 5 tiger barbs that all live closely together and so far they don't bug each other no fin nipping that I have noticed, the only one is the male blue Gourami is constantly chasing after the 2 female Gourami... (but that's just a typical male for you as my wife puts it... haha)


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok im wanting to do cichlids now, Not exactly what kind tho???


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dwarfs But you could do a few of africans.


----------



## Williamc141 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah wanting to do an african tank sorta, Not sure though.


----------

